# Idolo breeding



## brancsikia339 (Aug 13, 2012)

My idolos are now at breeding age, but i cant seem to get them to mate. I tried Rick's method (taking them out of the cage and then trying to coax them to mate) and at first it nearly worked but then my male got distracted. I dont want to leave the male and female in the same cage. Anyone have ideas?


----------



## agent A (Aug 13, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> My idolos are now at breeding age, but i cant seem to get them to mate. I tried Rick's method (taking them out of the cage and then trying to coax them to mate) and at first it nearly worked but then my male got distracted. I dont want to leave the male and female in the same cage. Anyone have ideas?


increase the temp to about 100 degrees


----------



## Mantisguy123 (Aug 13, 2012)

agent A said:


> increase the temp to about 100 degrees


Mate or I will burn you!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 16, 2012)

Nothings working. These idolos are driving me crazy


----------



## Rick (Aug 16, 2012)

Maybe give them more time? I have heard increasing temps and humidity can work with these.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 16, 2012)

When you PM'ed me I explained what you need to do, but they are a tricky species, separate them and put the male in a far part of the house for a few day's to stop the pheromone saturation, then try what I told you again, there's many people that have pulled their hair out  trying to mate these...

Even Yen told me they drove him crazy when he was breeding Idolo a while back, and he won't rush back into trying to breed them again anytime too soon.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 16, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> When you PM'ed me I explained what you need to do, but they are a tricky species, separate them and put the male in a far part of the house for a few day's to stop the pheromone saturation, then try what I told you again, there's many people that have pulled their hair out  trying to mate these...
> 
> Even Yen told me they drove him crazy when he was breeding Idolo a while back, and he won't rush back into trying to breed them again anytime too soon.


I tried your method. Not sure if it's working. I will try separating them for a while. Thanks for the advice


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 16, 2012)

Keep in mind you can do everything right and still no mating will happen with these, it's the nature of the beast. It may never work, sorry man, all you can do is keep trying, but give them a break for now is my best advice.

Note: In all my day's with Idolo I've not once had a adult eat another adult, male or female and they were together for day's on end sometimes, just make sure they're well fed.


----------



## Mirk (Aug 16, 2012)

I dunno I would try the high temps(95-100+) thing with a big dip in temp at some point in time(to 80-90), as my male only shows interest when it is 80-90, above that they get too territorial with eachother. Also I am a believer in the "separation theory" keeping him from getting to much of the pheromone saturation.

my 2 cents


----------



## Mirk (Aug 16, 2012)

Also I am still new, and i do think i did get a little lucky with a very horny little boy. But every time I have witnessed them connected, the temps where lower then normal for them. Probably just a coincidence, but i think it is worth trying if you haven't already.

Also my male and female spend 90% of their time in the same enclosure, and they rarely ever pay attention to eachother unless one tries to climb on the other. even then there is rarely any aggression showed on either side. They seemed way more combative when they where nymphs, in my experiences.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 17, 2012)

My male is old and spindly. He can barely climb and is very weak. He just won't mate!!!!!!! this has gotten ridiculous. He is so weak and spindly he can't stand in my hand


----------



## agent A (Aug 17, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> My male is old and spindly. He can barely climb and is very weak. He just won't mate!!!!!!! this has gotten ridiculous. He is so weak and spindly he can't stand in my hand


sounds like the problem...


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 17, 2012)

agent A said:


> sounds like the problem...


Well I could tell you that...

I don't think he's gonna mate. He's old and weak and I need help. I feel bad for him. He's old and she's young.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 18, 2012)

Please does anybody know what to do?


----------



## agent A (Aug 18, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> Please does anybody know what to do?


i've gotten hierodula to mate by manually placing the male on the female and bendin his abdomen to touch the end of hers, but it's very difficult and idk if a spermetaphore was transferred


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 18, 2012)

the thing is i tried that but the female is too jittery


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 18, 2012)

If he wants to mate with the young broads, he'll need a lot of money. Wrap him in $100 bills and maybe she'll reconsider.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 18, 2012)

Haha very funny... He's lost most of his feet. He's so old he's literally falling apart. I don't know what to do.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 18, 2012)

When they're that old and not moving normally, sometimes there's nothing you can do? But that doesn't mean defeat! Put a ad out for one, and no I don't have one for grabs, sorry...


----------



## fleurdejoo (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh my gosh! Give that old dude a break!

You need a young man, man!!!

And cash is king!! :alucard:


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 18, 2012)

I just put an ad out for a male. Thanks everybody for your ideas.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 8, 2012)

Having issues again. Got a new male and he is coexisting with the female in his cage &lt;_&lt; 

I just separated them. They've been nothing but communal (which is good) but he barely acknowledges her presence. What should i do now??


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 8, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> Having issues again. Got a new male and he is coexisting with the female in his cage &lt;_&lt;
> 
> I just separated them. They've been nothing but communal (which is good) but he barely acknowledges her presence. What should i do now??


Put him on top of her. It's worked on different species for me.


----------



## aNisip (Sep 8, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> Put him on top of her. It's worked on different species for me.


I just did that for my popas today, worked smoothly....take him out and put him on a flat surface and then put her in front of him and coax her to move infront of him....(try this if the above option doesn't work)....keep me updated!!!!  

All the best,

Andrew


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 8, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> I just did that for my popas today, worked smoothly....take him out and put him on a flat surface and then put her in front of him and coax her to move infront of him....(try this if the above option doesn't work)....keep me updated!!!!
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Andrew


How do you put one idolo on top of another???? They are so jittery


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 8, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> I just did that for my popas today, worked smoothly....take him out and put him on a flat surface and then put her in front of him and coax her to move infront of him....(try this if the above option doesn't work)....keep me updated!!!!
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Andrew


I've done this with my popas and Carolinas. Always has worked when I can't get them to take interest in each other at first.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 8, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> I've done this with my popas and Carolinas. Always has worked when I can't get them to take interest in each other at first.


But how do you physically place them on eachother?


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 8, 2012)

Heat the male up to 95-100 by himself for a few hours and at the same time mist the tank well indirectly as not to startle him, then put the cooler female in with him. That's what worked for me countless times with this species.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 8, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Heat the male up to 95-100 by himself for a few hours and at the same time mist the tank well indirectly as not to startle him, then put the cooler female in with him. That's what worked for me countless times with this species.


You're the best nick!!!!! gonna try now


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 8, 2012)

Nothing's working!!!!! They're driving me out of my mind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## agent A (Sep 8, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> Nothing's working!!!!! They're driving me out of my mind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


give him a snack first

that helps with creos and hierodulas

also if he mates and u dont need him anymore i have a female abt to become adult... :innocent: :whistling:


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 8, 2012)

agent A said:


> give him a snack first
> 
> that helps with creos and hierodulas
> 
> also if he mates and u dont need him anymore i have a female abt to become adult... :innocent: :whistling:


He's been eating all day &lt;_&lt; 

Also i'm sending him back to the owner when he's done.


----------



## aNisip (Sep 8, 2012)

You can mate them a couple times...I don't need him back right away...  .....my Idolo just needs to get settled in...sorry he is just being difficult... ^-^


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 8, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> You can mate them a couple times...I don't need him back right away...  .....my Idolo just needs to get settled in...sorry he is just being difficult... ^-^


thanks. I'm just hoping i can mate him once


----------



## agent A (Sep 8, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> You can mate them a couple times...I don't need him back right away...  .....my Idolo just needs to get settled in...sorry he is just being difficult... ^-^


can u send him to me after u get him back??


----------



## aNisip (Sep 8, 2012)

agent A said:


> can u send him to me after u get him back??


Hopefully!! My female is going to be adult soon too...so you guys live relatively close to each other...so maybe you guys can do a drop off or something...then I can get him back... we'll see


----------



## agent A (Sep 8, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> Hopefully!! My female is going to be adult soon too...so you guys live relatively close to each other...so maybe you guys can do a drop off or something...then I can get him back... we'll see


not a bad idea

assumin my female survives her final molt


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 8, 2012)

Uh... Connecticut and Long island aren't exactly the closest. About 4 hours. I'd probably mail him to you


----------



## agent A (Sep 8, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> Uh... Connecticut and Long island aren't exactly the closest. About 4 hours. I'd probably mail him to you


there's long island sound then CT but i'm up in northern CT

only send if mine survives the final molt


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 8, 2012)

agent A said:


> there's long island sound then CT but i'm up in northern CT
> 
> only send if mine survives the final molt


And if it's okay with Andrewnisip


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 8, 2012)

Sorry to be the barer of bad news but male Idolo don't live that long, 1-2 months is about it, so you may what to plan accordingly?


----------



## agent A (Sep 8, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Sorry to be the barer of bad news but male Idolo don't live that long, 1-2 months is about it, so you may what to plan accordingly?


do u have any subadult males?? i do wanna at least try and breed my idolo gal! how many ooths can they lay? how long can she live? maybe if u have adult males in like a month or 2 or even 3 she could still breed???


----------



## aNisip (Sep 8, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Sorry to be the barer of bad news but male Idolo don't live that long, 1-2 months is about it, so you may what to plan accordingly?


Yeah that's what I'm worried about  ....my female is still sub-adult and no swelling yet....(she has been sub-adult for 4weeks now)I'm gunna need an adult male too, by the looks of it...


----------



## agent A (Sep 8, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> Yeah that's what I'm worried about  ....my female is still sub-adult and no swelling yet....(she has been sub-adult for 4weeks now)I'm gunna need an adult male too, by the looks of it...


well since mine is abt to molt (soon i predict) i can breed her with your male is the other andrew sends her to me then send an ooth to each of u if all works well


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 8, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> Yeah that's what I'm worried about  ....my female is still sub-adult and no swelling yet....(she has been sub-adult for 4weeks now)I'm gunna need an adult male too, by the looks of it...


Well you guys know I would help you out if I could but I'm out of adult males, just adult females and nymphs at the moment, so good luck with that male. brancsikia try to have some patience with them, like they say if first you don't succeed try try again.


----------



## agent A (Sep 8, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Well you guys know I would help you out if I could but I'm out of adult males, just adult females and nymphs at the moment, so good luck with that male. brancsikia try to have some patience with them, like they say if first you don't succeed try try again.


i got gongies to molt by exposing the male to a regular daylight cycle with very high temps then introducin the gal in the evening B)


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 9, 2012)

I keep trying. the male is just bored and uninterested. Males are very short lived. THIS IS A SHOUT OUT TO EVERYONE WHO IS READING THIS. WE ALL NEED ADULT MALES. thanx  I hope for the best with my current pair.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 9, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> Yeah that's what I'm worried about  ....my female is still sub-adult and no swelling yet....(she has been sub-adult for 4weeks now)I'm gunna need an adult male too, by the looks of it...


... and i have an adult female and nothing is happening


----------



## sinensispsyched (Sep 9, 2012)

Maybe she will lay an ooth?! When I introduced my m. religiosa, they showed no interest in each other. Then, she later laid an ooth, and during the next mating attempt both males hooked up.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 9, 2012)

sinensispsyched said:


> Maybe she will lay an ooth?! When I introduced my m. religiosa, they showed no interest in each other. Then, she later laid an ooth, and during the next mating attempt both males hooked up.


I heard stuff about that too, but not too sure it will work


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 10, 2012)

there's one in the classifieds now but it's from spain so i just am not gonna take the risk


----------



## aNisip (Sep 10, 2012)

Any progress?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 10, 2012)

nope


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 10, 2012)

This is worrying me. I hope that there's a more sure fire technique in about 5 months when mine are adults. I want nymphs!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 10, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> This is worrying me. I hope that there's a more sure fire technique in about 5 months when mine are adults. I want nymphs!


that helps my situation


----------



## Bug Trader (Sep 10, 2012)

Just a view on nature here but not every bug gets to breed or does...................When Nick told you to seperate them a few few hrs and heat the male up you barely went an hour before you were back posting nothings working.


----------



## gripen (Sep 10, 2012)

Bug Trader said:


> Just a view on nature here but not every bug gets to breed or does...................When Nick told you to seperate them a few few hrs and heat the male up you barely went an hour before you were back posting nothings working.


Yes have patience...


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 10, 2012)

Bug Trader said:


> Just a view on nature here but not every bug gets to breed or does...................When Nick told you to seperate them a few few hrs and heat the male up you barely went an hour before you were back posting nothings working.


yet i tried it later that week...


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 11, 2012)

Bug Trader said:


> Just a view on nature here but not every bug gets to breed or does...................When Nick told you to seperate them a few few hrs and heat the male up you barely went an hour before you were back posting nothings working.


Also remember that his idolo comes from a 3.5 Billion year line of organisms that all succeeded in heterosexual copulation.


----------



## Bug Trader (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm just saying there is chance of genetic flaws we can't see that could be an issue, as well as the required needs for breeding are'nt being met. Not every bug breeds well in captivity vs in the wild. Has anyone tried tossing in a second male to the mix?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 11, 2012)

Bug Trader said:


> I'm just saying there is chance of genetic flaws we can't see that could be an issue, as well as the required needs for breeding are'nt being met. Not every bug breeds well in captivity vs in the wild. Has anyone tried tossing in a second male to the mix?


That's the problem. We don't have a second male &lt;_&lt;


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Sep 11, 2012)

I was having the same problem with my H. multispinas. Took me 2 weeks to get them to mate. I literally put the female in my room upstairs, and put the male in the basement for 3 days. Then i introduced them in a warm spot and they mated.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 11, 2012)

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> I was having the same problem with my H. multispinas. Took me 2 weeks to get them to mate. I literally put the female in my room upstairs, and put the male in the basement for 3 days. Then i introduced them in a warm spot and they mated.


tried and failed  it's looking hopeless


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 11, 2012)

Bug Trader said:


> Just a view on nature here but not every bug gets to breed or does...................When Nick told you to seperate them a few few hrs and heat the male up you barely went an hour before you were back posting nothings working.


+1, your too all in and not holding the cards you do have....


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 11, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> +1, your too all in and not holding the cards you do have....


separated them again


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 11, 2012)

You must be willing to do what I said and then sit there and do nothing, then when he gets close and walks away, still sit there and have hope... No joke.


----------



## agent A (Sep 11, 2012)

do idolos mount like gongies? just casually walk onto the female then go like "oh goodie!!"


----------



## aNisip (Sep 11, 2012)

Keep them separated until the weekend...warm him up before you introduce her...


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 11, 2012)

Patience you must have young Skywalker.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 11, 2012)

Yeah what she said...


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 12, 2012)

I regret to inform everyone that the idolo is dying as I speak    

The worst part is he now recognizes the female and wants to mate    

He was perfectly fine this morning, but I come home and he is cross legged on the floor of the cage







I don't know if i can mate him. I'm very upset  

I'm sorry i didn't get to breed them.

(To AndrewNisip.) Please pm me and I'll arrange a shipment back

I'm very upset right now so i'm not going to say anything more on the subject. I guess my female will remain a virgin for life


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 12, 2012)

That really sucks. These guy's lifespan is really too short. We need some selective breeding to make them live longer! Assuming that any breeding can happen at all!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm really upset about this and my failure.


----------



## agent A (Sep 12, 2012)

looks like he was attacked by something


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 12, 2012)

agent A said:


> looks like he was attacked by something


there was absolutely nothing in the cage.

Anyway, he is trying to fly but he can't lift his wings. He is still moving his arms. Any way to mate them now? I'm at a loss for words  

I guess I'll never be as good as you guys.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 12, 2012)

sorry double post


----------



## agent A (Sep 12, 2012)

if u put him on her and hook his claws gently behind her thorax it might work...


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 12, 2012)

agent A said:


> if u put him on her and hook his claws gently behind her thorax it might work...


Tried. His legs are crossed and he wont cooperate


----------



## agent A (Sep 12, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> Tried. His legs are crossed and he wont cooperate


uncross them then rest on his abdomen

i've done it with hierodula and gongies before with almost success


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 12, 2012)

agent A said:


> uncross them then rest on his abdomen
> 
> i've done it with hierodula and gongies before with almost success


he wont cling on. He won't grab on and is only twitching


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 12, 2012)

he's gone. He just passed.  I'm really sorry i couldn't breed them  

I tried my best. Once i found him like this i tried to feed him flies, and honey. Nothing


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 12, 2012)

All you can do is try, and thats what you did, so don't be too upset with yourself just take what you learned and move on. Believe me I know how you feel, I never got every adult mated with mine either, some just won't do it no matter what you do. It's best to try not to get too high or too low when dealing with a a difficult species like this(easier said than done, I know). Sorry Andrew, both of you....


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 12, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> All you can do is try, and thats what you did, so don't be too upset with yourself just take what you learned and move on. Believe me I know how you feel, I never got every adult mated with mine either, some just won't do it no matter what you do. It's best to try not to get too high or too low when dealing with a a difficult species like this(easier said than done, I know). Sorry Andrew, both of you....


Thanks nick. All i can hope is that she will eventually mate with some male somewhere. All i can say was this male tried, and it just didn't happen.


----------

